# Getting Apartment



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello All, 

I plan on moving to Lisbon in 3 months and was curious of any gotchas while renting an apartment and getting a work visa. I am a very experienced I.T. Infrastructure Engineer / Architect and will be looking for work immediately. 

What will I need to rent an apartment in Lisbon ? ( Besides Money )

What will need to go to work in Lisbon ? ( Besides a Company willing to hire me )

Thank You Much!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Do you speak Portuguese? Jobs aren't easy to come by here, regardless of your level of experience....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest you find work before you leave USA, otherwise your stay is limited to 90 days, to stay longer you'll reguire a work visa or a residence visa.


----------



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

NotLongNow,
I speak very little Portuguese, but have been informed that most of the infrastructure IT companies in Lisbon / Portugal Desire English speaking individuals. I have been watching Simplyhired (the PT version) for jobs in my field and have seen a decent amount. Usually I.T. Infrastructure work isn't effected by the Economy because of the mass demand of skilled individuals. I have done my reading and am willing to give it a shot for a year to see if I can get a job... if not I'll just come home.

CanoeMan,
The question I am trying to get answered is in regards to finding a place to live. I know Portugal requires a residency visa for 90 day+ stays. Will I need any paperwork for renting an apartment or sharing an apartment with someone in Lisbon? 

I am bored with life in the United States and have saved enough money to live a year abroad before having to return. It is hard to get a job in Portugal.... it is even harder to get a job in Portugal while not living in Portugal 

Thanks Again guys, I really appreciate your time.
Bruce Smith


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sharing no, but renting yes, basics here are a Tax Number, as a non EU citizen or Resident then you will initially require a Representative, with a tax number you can then get a Bank Accountant, just if you can get a job sorted it smooths Tax Number and Visa requirements, health cover etc.


----------



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Canoeman,

I figured there would be some kind of Self Identifier like a Social Security Number / Tax Number. In order to receive one of these I will have to be hired for work or can this be obtained at the same place I would apply for residency?

I appreciate your help!

Thank You,
Bruce Smith


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Social Security number can only be got if you work from Segurana Social

Tax Number from Financas (Tax Office) where you stay/live, you don't have to be a Resident, or work, you'll need Passport, appox 7€ and in your case probably a Representative i.e. a Portuguese Resident who represents your tax interest and possible liabilities in Portugal, until you are a Resident or Temporary Resident. 

Visas, Residency etc are handled by SEF Segurana Social

You should check on reguirements for any Visa you might require as there are things you might well need from the USA that need checks FBI and or Apostiles like Driving Licence (you can only drive for 6 months on a US D/L without exchanging it) which are easier to do whilst your there.


----------

